# Vegas rules ... Hex Hatch



## bc993 (May 6, 2008)

OK this season has been a crap shoot. We've fished every Last Sat. in April since 1974. This year was the worst opening day ever. We were even scared that there was a major die off due to the harshest winter in years. Thankfully went up 2 weeks after the opener and every thing was normal ... even had a small Hendrickson hatch to top of the trip(everything seemed normal just 2 weeks behind). Planning a trip July 7th to Crawford county and hoping for a Hex hatch what are the odds? Please weigh in.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2001)

check with Josh at Gates, and Andy at the Old Au Sable Fly Shop. Hex is on now.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

I'd say the odds are good, especially if the cool nights coming up this week really are cool. Pond bugs may well be done but the river bugs should still be going and the usual upper areas on both rivers will still have them. Might not be heavy every night but enough to get fish looking. I'm planning on being out there over the holiday and figure the worst that can happen is getting some medium sized fish on isos or bwo or caddis or whatever the preferred evening hatch is in the spots I'll be sitting. Come 9 o'clock I'll let the water settle and hope for the best.


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

despite the cold winter, I think most inland waters have caught up. Everything is not a few weeks behind like everyone predicted. Hex should be good though for the next few weeks (is my guess).


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Should be in the thick of it then.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Had some sporadic hex hatches on the South Branch Sunday and Monday nights. Just starting on the Manistee now, too. Hoping to go back up on the Fifth for another go round.


----------



## jkloess (Jan 14, 2014)

Lots of floaters tonight, hatch was upstream of me I guess...

#6 loco hex, upper manistee











Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

jkloess said:


> Lots of floaters tonight, hatch was upstream of me I guess...
> 
> #6 loco hex, upper manistee
> 
> ...


Awesome Trout!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Very pretty fish. The hatch was probably one or two nights prior. They generally don't hatch and drop in the same evening. In fact, I find the spinner fall happens BEFORE that night's emergence more times than not.


----------

